# M6 First Trip



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I recently purchased an O&W M6 on a steel bracelet from RLT, it is just about to finish its first trip, how did it fare?

First up my trip involved both suit and tie and "muddy boots" type visits. The M6 is dressy enough to wear with a suit but not so "flashy" that it makes you a crime target. I performed well during site visits, although I did scratch the bracelet a bit, I didn't feel concerned about damaging the watch, confident with its robustness.

The 12 hour bezel is great for travel, I leave the hands on UK time and adjust for local time on the bezel, this trip was BST +3 and +5 so just a quick adjustment of the bezel and no fiddling about with the main hands.

Any negatives? One minor gripe, at first I thought the bracelet was OK, and whilst the solid links are fine, the clasp is a bit flimsy and popped open at the extension end a few times.

Thoughts after first trip, a good looking robust traveller and a better option than the Marathon Steel Navigator I used on my last trip.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

JoT said:


> Any negatives? One minor gripe, at first I thought the bracelet was OK, and whilst the solid links are fine, the clasp is a bit flimsy and popped open at the extension end a few times.


Interesting comments JoT.

I very much like the M4 (date) which to all intents and purposes is an M6 but with a 'divers' bezel. When I reviewed my M4 a while back, I commented on the bracelet and also have since had it pop open at the extension end.

More often than not, I now wear it with the NATO 'Bond' strap and I prefer the overall look.









Having said that, I do like the bracelet, its just that I think that the clasp could be better.


----------

